# Modbus Watchdog Auswertung



## Elektricks (12 August 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche mit einer 750-8202 und e!Cockpit den Watchdog eines 750-352 Feldbuskopplers auszuwerten und bei Ausfall gleichzeitig neu zu starten.
Es Funktioniert, aber nicht so wie es soll: Die Zeit TON_0 ist immer abgelaufen; Ergebnis somit TRUE.

Ich möchte die Zeit TON_0 ablaufen lassen, wenn der Buskoppler ausgefallen ist. 
Hierzu speichere ich am Ende den "wWatchdogTrigger" in "wWatchdogTrigger_OLD" und vergleiche beide wieder.

2. Problem: Watchdog lässt sich nicht über WD_Restart neustarten (nicht im Bild)
ich schreibe 16#1 in WD_Restart, WD läuft aber nicht wieder an, sondern nur wenn ich über "wWatchdogTrigger" einen Wert schreibe...


Wo habe ich hier den Denkfehler...
Bisher habe ich noch nicht soviel mit Codesys angestellt. Gibt es eine fertige Lib von Wago um den Watchdog ausfall zu erkennen?


Uuups, sorry, jetzt mit Bild... Einfach noch zu Früh am Morgen ;-)


----------



## Elektricks (12 August 2016)

Aaaalso: 

Das mit dem Watchdog war wohl ein Fehler von mir: Ich war der Meinung das der Controller diesen Automatisch triggert... Muss ich mit jedem Zyklus selbst machen, hab ich nun erkannt.
Ich schreibe nun jeden Zyklus den Wert "wWatchdogTrigger" inkrementiert um 1 zum Buskoppler. Stoppe ich dies geht der Koppler auf Watchdogfehler. Soweit so Gut.

Nun noch meine Frage: 
Wie erkenne ich einen Ausfall des Buskopplers im Controller!!!???
Wenn der Watchdog abläuft, weil ich diesen nicht mehr triggere, wechselt der "wWatchdogState" von 1 auf 2.

ABER: ziehe ich das Netzwerkkabel oder die Stromzufuhr zum Koppler ab bleiben sämtliche Variablen auf Ihren alten Werten. Selbst die Inputs behalten ihre Werte im Programm...
das kanns doch nicht sein, wie kann ich im Controller einen Ausfall zuverlässig erkennen???

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

